# Setting up TV1 for UHF



## Calvin Carrigan (Dec 5, 2006)

How do I set up TV1 to use a uhf remote? The manual is not very friendly. What are the drawbacks of doing this? My wife wants the 622 in a cabinet...:nono:


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You need a 6.2 or 6.3 (this one came with the 622) UHF Pro remote to control TV1 via UHF. If it is in single mode, you can do this now since TV1 and TV2 display the same thing. You will need a 2nd UHF Pro to (conveniently) operate both TV1 and TV2 via UHF. Advanced Search for "TV1 UHF" in 622 Support or 942 Support should yield a more detailed answer, but if you remove the 6.3 remote's battery cover, push down to remove the "2" blue key, you will see a 4 position switch. Use something like a toothpick to slide the switch to the far right and then back one click (#3 of 4 positions if you will). Get TV1 to the System Info screen and hit Record on the 6.3 remote and TV1 will change the display from IR to IR / UHF and get the address you have selected in the 6.3 Sat position. Hit Record on the 5.3 and it changes back to IR only and the 5.2's Sat address. It won't let you use the same address for TV1 and TV2.

TV1 has to be a 6.2 or 6.3 UHF Pro but TV2 can be controlled via UHF by those or 6.0 or 8.0 UHF Pro remotes. The downside would be needing to get another remote.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

Calvin Carrigan said:


> How do I set up TV1 to use a uhf remote? The manual is not very friendly. What are the drawbacks of doing this? My wife wants the 622 in a cabinet...:nono:


hello calvin -

i am going to have to re-read CABill post again.

but i can tell you what i have already done - there is an IR to UHF kit that Dish sells (or it is on ebay as well - and actually it was cheaper from Dish) that will allow you to use the UHF remote that comes with the kit and use it all over the house to control tv1.

our 622 is in a closet and we use a wired repeater/emmiter (not sure of the technical name, but could get you the manufacturer, #"s if you are interested) to control the 622 and all the other electronics for our system.

gil


----------



## Calvin Carrigan (Dec 5, 2006)

I found the IR-UHF kit is 40 bucks while a new remote is 20 bucks. Can't the UHF be used all over the house anyway?


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

Calvin Carrigan said:


> I found the IR-UHF kit is 40 bucks while a new remote is 20 bucks. Can't the UHF be used all over the house anyway?


hello calvin -

the remote for for tv1 is IR and only works in a "line of sight" fashion.

the remote for tv2 is UHF and works anywhere in the house, i have even tried it outside the house from an area about 150 away.

i needed the IR/UHF kit because i wanted to be able to get tv1 signals and control the tv1 tuner/dvr throughout the house .

if your only concern was having the 622 in a cabinet, you can use a IR set-up consisiting of an IR repeater, IR connecting block, and an infrared flasher. (check out homecontrols.com)

if you can change the dish remotes from IR to UHF, that would work for your 622, BUT if you have other home theather equipment in the cabinet, the IR repeater system can control all that hidden equipment as well.

gil


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The "IR to UHF kit" uses a special UHF Pro remote that sends DISH IR signals that can be used by any DISH receiver (excludes old Dish Player 7x00). The 622 TV1 works via IR by default and the supplied 5.3 remote is IR only, but TV1 can also be controlled by UHF Pro directly, without the kit. The kit is much more useful for a receiver that can't be controlled via UHF. The Kit works just fine (as you know) for a 622 but all you need for TV1 is a UHF Pro remote (version 6.2 or 6.3) to be able to control it with either IR or UHF Pro. The 6.2 and 6.3 remotes also have another "B" range that can be used to control either TV1 or TV2 from much farther away.


----------



## Calvin Carrigan (Dec 5, 2006)

CABill said:


> The "IR to UHF kit" uses a special UHF Pro remote that sends DISH IR signals that can be used by any DISH receiver (excludes old Dish Player 7x00). The 622 TV1 works via IR by default and the supplied 5.3 remote is IR only, but TV1 can also be controlled by UHF Pro directly, without the kit. The kit is much more useful for a receiver that can't be controlled via UHF. The Kit works just fine (as you know) for a 622 but all you need for TV1 is a UHF Pro remote (version 6.2 or 6.3) to be able to control it with either IR or UHF Pro. The 6.2 and 6.3 remotes also have another "B" range that can be used to control either TV1 or TV2 from much farther away.


Thanks CABill. That's what I needed to know.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You should be able to find UHF Pro remotes cheaper than $20 on eBay. You can look for 6.0 UHF Pro remotes to be used just for TV2 UHF and use your present TV2 (a 6.3) to control TV1 in the cabinet. There is a guy on eBay that sells 6.2/6.3 remotes with the package of "keys" that position the switch to the right place to control TV1 via UHF. Prior threads here included someone ordering a 6.3 (new) direct from DISH that had the needed key for about $30 w/ shipping. You'd need to search eBay, but you'd find two 6.0 or 8.0 UHF Pro remotes (used) for $12 or less. Not recommending this auction, but notice the picture of the plastic bag of keys in http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150079019593. One of those keys put the 6.2 or 6.3 remote into TV1 UHF Pro position. That is the 135899 remote kit. The 6.3 you have will control TV1 via UHF, but you don't have a "Green 1" key that puts the switch in the right position. Several solutions to that too.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

CABill said:


> You should be able to find UHF Pro remotes cheaper than $20 on eBay. You can look for 6.0 UHF Pro remotes to be used just for TV2 UHF and use your present TV2 (a 6.3) to control TV1 in the cabinet. There is a guy on eBay that sells 6.2/6.3 remotes with the package of "keys" that position the switch to the right place to control TV1 via UHF. Prior threads here included someone ordering a 6.3 (new) direct from DISH that had the needed key for about $30 w/ shipping. You'd need to search eBay, but you'd find two 6.0 or 8.0 UHF Pro remotes (used) for $12 or less. Not recommending this auction, but notice the picture of the plastic bag of keys in http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150079019593. One of those keys put the 6.2 or 6.3 remote into TV1 UHF Pro position. That is the 135899 remote kit. The 6.3 you have will control TV1 via UHF, but you don't have a "Green 1" key that puts the switch in the right position. Several solutions to that too.


so did i waste money buying the IR/UHF kit?

can i mix the remote that came with the IR/UHF kit and the remotes you are talking about here?

darn??!!

what solutions are there to the colored key problem?

gil


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

gilunionhall said:


> so did i waste money buying the IR/UHF kit?
> 
> can i mix the remote that came with the IR/UHF kit and the remotes you are talking about here?
> 
> ...


You paid a little more than you had to, but nothing to be concerned about really. I've never had my hands on one of the kits, but I assume your UHF Pro remote says version 8.1 on the back. AFAIK, that remote is specific to the Kit and the key on the bottom of it matches something you pick in the IR sending unit (so you could have two kits in the same house for different receivers??). The Kit works for other IR receivers that don't support UHF or UHF Pro, but I don't think you can use the 8.1 directly on a DISH receiver. But again, someone that has actually touched one would be a better source.

In previous threads ("Remote Options" was one I recall from some time back), someone posted a URL where you could buy the green key with the black 1 on it. The remote functions fine with no key inserted and you either leave the inside switch set to position #3, or keep a toothpick ready to move it back to position #1 and turn it back into at TV2 UHF Pro. The remote likely isn't really your property to modify, but you will find posts from people that solved their problem with a pocketknife. As it happens, a 6.0 UHF Pro remote has a two position switch and the keys used on a 6.0 position a 6.2 or 6.3 between the two central positions of the the 4 settings. That allows a key from a 6.0 remote to be used to put a 6.3 remote in position #3 (but the blue 2 side is up IIRC). If you put the 6.2 or 6.3 key into a 6.0, you break the switch as it tries to force the 6.0 to position #1 or #4 which don't exist in a 6.0.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

This was very useful information. I found my remote from my old 811 and programmed it for TV2. My 622 is on my main floor but I have TV2 hooked up for viewing on my main floor, basement and upstairs bedroom so a second remote for it is definitely useful. 

I would like to add a comment for Calvin Carrigan about putting the 622 in a cabinet. One needs to be careful about the temperature so cooling is very important. There is somewhere in the menu system where you can check your temperatures, I believe the submenu title is "Counters" and you need to use the page up/page down buttons to scroll through this data. I think the temperature data is on the third or fourth page.


----------

